# ESPNdeportes on DirecTV April 1 2007



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

just got the news 


ESPN Deportes coming to DirecTV on April 1 

March 6, 2007 

DirecTV satellite TV subscribers will be able to receive ESPN Deportes starting April 1 in one of two ways: 

1. By subscribing to any DirecTV Para Todos Spanish/English core programming package, or 

2. By adding the optional Selecccion en Espanol Spanish-language programming tier for an additional $19.99 each month to a DirecTV English-language core programming package. 

ESPN Deportes currently offers 89 UEFA Champions League matches each season and will have all 31 matches of Euro 2008.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

to bad we english man can subscribe to this channel on its own , i been waiting years for directv to add this , and for 20 bucks it ain;t worth it


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I've seen this posted a few times.

Where is this comming from? As I can't find a press-release or news store on it.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I've seen this posted a few times.
> 
> Where is this comming from? As I can't find a press-release or news store on it.


after reading about it on this board, i also saw it posted on soccertv.com. just as an additional note, i would not be surprised if it eventually makes its way into the sports pack in the same way that FSE has done.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.soccertv.com

That is what I was looking for...

Thanks


----------



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

i probally will drop setanta sports for espn deportes do to the more champions league games on espn deportes, we will see


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

Does anybody know if the Premiereship is available on Deportes? 

I can stomach delayed Champions League games on Setanta, but wouldn't be willing to sacrifice the weekend Premiereship games.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

vansmack said:


> Does anybody know if the Premiereship is available on Deportes?


No, it's not.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

nightrider said:


> i probally will drop setanta sports for espn deportes do to the more champions league games on espn deportes, we will see


Why drop one for the other? You can have both! As I already do.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

chandu explain buds explain


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

nightrider said:


> chandu explain buds explain


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

Chandu said:


> No, it's not.


Thanks for the speedy reply.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

Why drop one for the other? You can have both! As I already do. 

is there a way to have the top package with spanish , as we speak i got the 250 channel package


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

nightrider said:


> Why drop one for the other? You can have both! As I already do.
> 
> is there a way to have the top package with spanish , as we speak i got the 250 channel package


The comparible spanish language package is Seleccion Premier package. It's $100 (like the current Premier package), but doesn't include free DVR service.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

nightrider said:


> is there a way to have the top package with spanish , as we speak i got the 250 channel package


Do you mean, "Is there a way to keep your top package in English, and also have Spanish add-on?"

Yes, you can. For $20 more, you can add on Spanish. It's called Seleccion en Espan~ol. It comes with a bunch of other Spanish channels.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> The comparible spanish language package is Seleccion Premier package. It's $100 (like the current Premier package), but doesn't include free DVR service.


in addition to that it (the spanish version) lacks a few of the channels that the english version of premier has (such as espn classic). that is why even though i am in a spanish speaking household, we go with the english version of the premier pack and will be doing the $20 add on once espn deportes becomes available.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks D* for adding ESPN DEPORTES, but 

yea i lost a lot of channels by switching to Selection Ultra. 

ESPN CLASSIC
WGN
MASN?? (the rep kept saying i was going to loose this channel but i think its required by my local market 23453)
SLEUTH 
CHILLER
FOX REALITY
G4
MSNBC 
CNBC
D* SPORTS MIX  
D* NEWS MIX

and a few others i can't think of. 

all for adding TELEFUTURA (431)
and a few other Spanish channels.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

What ever happened with the Sunday Ticket thing for the Premiere League? I know E* used to have it and I thought D* too, but now all they have are the lame 'delayed' channels...?


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

The EPL doesnt offer a US payperview package anymore. Setanta and FSC have the exclusive rights to show the EPL in the US.

Many games may be delayed but I still see around 5 live games per week.


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

just noticed last night that ESPNdeportes is now part of the spanish package.  i am a happy man.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

CONFIRMED ESPN DEPORTES IS NOW ON D* CH 432 (SEE IMAGE BELOW)

http://i12.tinypic.com/49be6tv.jpg


----------



## Diesel69116 (Mar 1, 2007)

not too happy with how Direct TV separated this channel and made you have to fork over the $29.99 for the basic selecion spanish package.. I too am hispanic but alot of the channels have soaps and it would be something my mom would enjoy more than me. I guess push will come to shove when the Baseball & Soccer exclusives come up to the plate, then I'll be torn to watch ESPN D or a Novela 

Note: If you are to jump on this deal *Seleccion Extra* is the one to get. It is $29.99 and from what Im told will NOT alter any package plan you currently have, so I saw previous posts saying how some peeps lost channels. This basic package adds all the spanish language content to any package you have. If you did jump on the higher priced spanish plans yes you opt out of certain channels because the package you get alternates for some of the channels you had.

like i said come soccer time and baseball time I'll decide if i want ESPND and the many soap opera NOVELA channels in the mix!!


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Why isn't this also available with the Sports Pack?


----------



## Osmani (Dec 20, 2006)

Already been on there for over a week, added about a week or so after TeleFutura national feed showed up.


----------



## Diesel69116 (Mar 1, 2007)

GeorgeLV said:


> Why isn't this also available with the Sports Pack?


yeah it'd be nice if it was, but then life would be too easy..


----------

